# MicroSD



## Greatforce (May 23, 2010)

Why does Shoptemp only have crappy class 2 MicroSD? I was thinking of buying a new Flashcard + 8Gb MicroSD, but apprently they only have class 2, and class 2 tents to cause slow effects while playing etc.


Thanks


----------



## RupeeClock (May 23, 2010)

As with most Flashcart resellers, it's usually best to buy a microSD elsewhere.

Although I did get a 2gb Kingston from Shoptemp with my $6 R4DS, it works perfectly.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

ShopTemp needs to their hands on Toshiba OEM Class 4 Japan cards. 

They are the cheapest around, while at the same time one the best performing for our needs. Alhough being OEM there won't be any packaging, they are ideal for shipping in a FlashCart.

They look like http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Or the SDHC version http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_in...ducts_id=105852 but will obviously lack the Toshiba branding.

These are what the fabled Kingston Japan cards were, just rebadged.


----------



## Laxus (May 23, 2010)

I also bought a 2gb from Shoptemp Kingston and it works fine never had any problem with it.


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Class 4 are expensive but just average


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Class 4 are expensive but just average


Depends on the card.

Those Toshiba cards get 20MB/s read speeds, there are plenty of speed tests to back that up.


----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

I bought a class 2 8 gig micro sd from sandisk and it was shit as hell it crashed randomly etc.

I recomend buying one from amazon, they have cheap ones there that have decent capacity and writing speeds (buy class 4, not 2)


----------



## RupeeClock (May 23, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> ShopTemp needs to their hands on Toshiba OEM Class 4 Japan cards.
> 
> They are the cheapest around, while at the same time one the best performing for our needs. Alhough being OEM there won't be any packaging, they are ideal for shipping in a FlashCart.
> 
> ...


That sounds great, and so cheap too.
Shoptemp could easily buy these wholesale and still sell them cheap, for a profit.

Anyway, about the class 2 thing.
Yeah, like I said I got a 2gb microSD, but non-SDHC cards do not have Classing.
Actually I thought Shoptemp sold Class 4 cards? At least that's what I've read around here.

If you want to buy a good high-capacity and high-performance card I would suggest a Samsung Plus.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Micro-PLUS...s/dp/B002WGIV10

It performs fantastic in my Acekard 2i, and it's good value too.


----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the picture on shoptemp shows a class 4 card but if you check the discription it says that it's class 2

sneaky shoptemp!


----------



## RupeeClock (May 23, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> the picture on shoptemp shows a class 4 card but if you check the discription it says that it's class 2
> 
> sneaky shoptemp!


Yeah I see what you mean.
But then a lot of online retailers just grab stock images from the internet anyway.
I mean they have pictures of white CycloDS and white Dingoo A320, but only sell the black ones.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

It's because they are Kingston.

Kingston were mainly rebranding Toshiba cards and these are Class 4. More recently however they've switched to another suppiler, and these are Class 2.

That's the reason for the discrepancy on the page. They aren't trying to con you; the've simply updated the description for the new cards, but not the photo.


----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> XLarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, they probably didn't have the intention to do so...


----------



## Greatforce (May 23, 2010)

I was thinking about a http://www.mymemory.co.uk/Micro-SDHC/Kings...2B-SDHC-Adaptor


Good choose?


----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> I was thinking about a http://www.mymemory.co.uk/Micro-SDHC/Kings...2B-SDHC-Adaptor
> 
> 
> Good choose?


I ordered that one too yesterday. I guess I'll see what comes from it.


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

thanks tk_saturn i forget about this but are Kingston Japan still toshiba cards ? My fastest card is a KG JP I bought months ago.


----------



## Greatforce (May 23, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> Greatforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking foward to your results


----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> XLarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'll post it in this topic when it arrives that will be wednesday or thursday i think


----------



## LUGiA (May 24, 2010)

does the Toshiba from 7dayshop have a slowdown problems


----------



## T3GZdev (May 24, 2010)

mines from walmart


----------



## WaffleDee (May 27, 2010)

How good are the kingstons right now? I ordered an 8gb kinston on may 18th, I hope it's not crappy, or


----------



## tk_saturn (May 28, 2010)

WaffleDee said:
			
		

> How good are the kingstons right now? I ordered an 8gb kinston on may 18th, I hope it's not crappy, or


#5661 ordered a 4GB Kingston and received a Japan Class 4 (Toshiba), which should be decent.


----------



## Laxus (May 28, 2010)

I bought a 8gb Kingston from newegg $16.99 it works great and its class 4. They also shipped it from their warehouse from Hong kong it took 3 days for it to get to Miami, FL. FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## WaffleDee (May 28, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> WaffleDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds promising. I just don't want my 8gb kingston from shoptemp to be class 2


----------

